# One more, squished face



## KelsyLorin (Oct 25, 2016)

Would anyone like to help me with trying to soften the very clear side-face double chin that magically appeared while I was super nervous to take this picture? It's past my realm of Photoshop knowledge (I'm not a photographer). If you could help with the eye to, good lord lol


----------



## mymacy (Nov 19, 2016)

hey kelsy.. i just started leaning PS but i tried my best.. i hope you like it! (i also did some minor retouching and color tuning)





 

 


and yeah.. i thought this was fitting!.. ignore it if you dont like it


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 19, 2016)

You have the shadows all wrong here.


----------



## mymacy (Nov 19, 2016)

ow.. you are absolutely right.. totally missed that.. will fix it tommorow.. anymore more suggestions ?


----------

